
Fighting Robots with Robots; an Answer to the Robot Uprising? - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/fighting-robots-with-robots-an-answer-to-the-robot-uprising-b051ac261263
======
sharemywin
I think the theory is that an artificial intelligence will become so advanced
at hacking that any kind of robot you built would come under ai command and
control. especially as interconnected things are now.

~~~
CM30
Yeah, that's a good point. Of course, I was picturing an autonomous robot as
not being internet connected and generally having AI that comes down to
'destroy anything that moves' without any way to change it (maybe the entire
hard drive in the thing is read only).

It'd be significantly harder to hack if there was no way to change how it
works without opening the thing up with a screwdriver.

Then again, I'm not sure how attractive something so primitive would be in a
society where internet connected systems with learning possibilities would be
touted as the next big thing. I mean, I'd also say most internet of things
devices could also be made much harder to hack if they didn't ever 'phone
home' and were maintained entirely locally, but the market doesn't seem to be
doing that.

